#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > General Discussion >  >  சுவர் ஓவியம்!

## சந்தோஷ்

தற்போது எமது நாட்டில் (இலங்கை) பல இடங்களிலும் சுவர் ஓவியம் வரைவது பிரபல்யமாகி வருகின்றது. இந்த விடயம் எங்கிருந்து ஆரம்பமாகியது என்பதுபற்றி உங்களுக்கு தெரிந்தால் இங்கு பகிர்ந்து கொள்ளுங்கள்.  :Confused:

----------


## The Witcher

முதலில் நீங்கள் அதில் பங்குபற்றி உள்ளீர்களா? 


நாட்டில் நல்லதொரு விடயம் நடக்கிறது என்றால்அதற்கு உங்கள் பங்கினை வழங்குங்கள் அதை விட்டுவிட்டு அது எங்கிருந்து வந்தது? யார் தோற்றினார்கள் ? என்பதை தேடிக்கொண்டு இருக்காமல். அதில் உங்கள் பங்கினை வழங்குங்கள்.

----------


## சந்தோஷ்

> முதலில் நீங்கள் அதில் பங்குபற்றி உள்ளீர்களா? 
> 
> 
> நாட்டில் நல்லதொரு விடயம் நடக்கிறது என்றால்அதற்கு உங்கள் பங்கினை வழங்குங்கள் அதை விட்டுவிட்டு அது எங்கிருந்து வந்தது? யார் தோற்றினார்கள் ? என்பதை தேடிக்கொண்டு இருக்காமல். அதில் உங்கள் பங்கினை வழங்குங்கள்.



அப்படி நீங்கள் என்ன நல்ல விஷயம் எமது நாட்டிற்கு செய்துள்ளீர்கள் என்று கூற முடியுமா என்னிடம் கேட்க்கும் முன்.

----------


## IDK

> முதலில் நீங்கள் அதில் பங்குபற்றி உள்ளீர்களா?
> 
> 
> நாட்டில் நல்லதொரு விடயம் நடக்கிறது என்றால்அதற்கு உங்கள் பங்கினை வழங்குங்கள் அதை விட்டுவிட்டு அது எங்கிருந்து வந்தது? யார் தோற்றினார்கள் ? என்பதை தேடிக்கொண்டு இருக்காமல். அதில் உங்கள் பங்கினை வழங்குங்கள்.


ஒரு விடயத்தை தெரிந்து கொள்வதட்கு அதை கட்டாயம் செய்து தான் இருக்க வேண்டும் என்று அவசியம் இல்லையே Witcher. 





> தற்போது எமது நாட்டில் (இலங்கை) பல இடங்களிலும் சுவர் ஓவியம் வரைவது பிரபல்யமாகி வருகின்றது. இந்த விடயம் எங்கிருந்து ஆரம்பமாகியது என்பதுபற்றி உங்களுக்கு தெரிந்தால் இங்கு பகிர்ந்து கொள்ளுங்கள்.






இலங்கையில் முதலாவதாக "street wall art" அதாவது தெருக்களுக்கிடையிலாக சுவர் ஓவியத்தினை Abeysekara என்பவர் அறிமுகப்படுத்திஉள்ளார். அதன் பிறகு தற்போதைய காலப்பகுதியில் இக்கலை சுற்றுலா துறையில் மிகவும் ஆதிக்கம் செலுத்திய காரணத்தால் இலங்கையில் ஒருசில சுற்றுலா தளங்களில் மட்டுமே ஆரம்பித்தது அதன் பிறகு இது இலங்கை முழுவதும் உள்ள அனைத்து இடங்களிலும் அந்த நகர இளைஞர்கள் இதை முன் எடுத்து செய்கின்றனர்.

----------


## Vaishnavi

> முதலில் நீங்கள் அதில் பங்குபற்றி உள்ளீர்களா? 
> 
> 
> நாட்டில் நல்லதொரு விடயம் நடக்கிறது என்றால்அதற்கு உங்கள் பங்கினை வழங்குங்கள் அதை விட்டுவிட்டு அது எங்கிருந்து வந்தது? யார் தோற்றினார்கள் ? என்பதை தேடிக்கொண்டு இருக்காமல். அதில் உங்கள் பங்கினை வழங்குங்கள்.


அதில் பங்கு பற்றி தான் அதை பற்றி அறிய வேண்டும் என்று ஒன்றும் இல்லையே, அதை பற்றிய விளக்கத்தை அறிந்த பிறகு எமது பங்கினை நாம் செய்யலாம் தானே அதில் ஒன்றும் தவறு இல்லையே . அவர் அந்த ஒரு எண்ணத்தில் தான் எங்களிடம் அந்த வினாவை கேட்டிருக்கிறார், அதற்கான தெளிவான விளக்கத்தை கொடுக்க நாங்கள் முயற்சிக்க வேண்டும்.

----------


## Vaishnavi

> இலங்கையில் முதலாவதாக "street wall art" அதாவது தெருக்களுக்கிடையிலாக சுவர் ஓவியத்தினை Abeysekara என்பவர் அறிமுகப்படுத்திஉள்ளார். அதன் பிறகு தற்போதைய காலப்பகுதியில் இக்கலை சுற்றுலா துறையில் மிகவும் ஆதிக்கம் செலுத்திய காரணத்தால் இலங்கையில் ஒருசில சுற்றுலா தளங்களில் மட்டுமே ஆரம்பித்தது அதன் பிறகு இது இலங்கை முழுவதும் உள்ள அனைத்து இடங்களிலும் அந்த நகர இளைஞர்கள் இதை முன் எடுத்து செய்கின்றனர்.


நன்றி தோழா, உங்களுக்கு தெரிந்ததை எங்களுடன் பகிர்ந்து கொண்டமைக்கு இதே போன்று உங்களுக்கு தெரிந்த நல்ல விடயங்களை எங்களுடன் பகிர்ந்து கொள்ளுங்கள்.

----------


## The Witcher

> அப்படி நீங்கள் என்ன நல்ல விஷயம் எமது நாட்டிற்கு செய்துள்ளீர்கள் என்று கூற முடியுமா என்னிடம் கேட்க்கும் முன்.


நான் செய்த நல்ல விடயங்களை மற்றவரிடம் சொல்லி தான் தெரியப்படுத்த வேணும் என்று இல்லை. நான் நினைக்கிறேன் நீங்கள் என் கருத்தினை தெளிவாக விளங்கி கொள்ளவில்லையென்று. 


முதலும் இறுதியும் உங்கள் பங்காக இருக்க வேணும் என்று நினையுங்கள். முதலில் மற்றவர் என்ன கூற வருகிறார் அல்லது கூறுகிறார் என்று வடிவாக கிரகியுங்கள். உலகில் மிகவும் கொடிய ஆயுதம் எம் வாயில் இருந்துது வரும் வார்த்தைகளே!

----------


## The Witcher

> அதில் பங்கு பற்றி தான் அதை பற்றி அறிய வேண்டும் என்று ஒன்றும் இல்லையே, அதை பற்றிய விளக்கத்தை அறிந்த பிறகு எமது பங்கினை நாம் செய்யலாம் தானே அதில் ஒன்றும் தவறு இல்லையே . அவர் அந்த ஒரு எண்ணத்தில் தான் எங்களிடம் அந்த வினாவை கேட்டிருக்கிறார், அதற்கான தெளிவான விளக்கத்தை கொடுக்க நாங்கள் முயற்சிக்க வேண்டும்.


முதலில் ஒருவர் கூறுவதை பூரணமாக புரிந்து கொண்டு உங்கள் பதிலை கூறுங்கள்.

----------


## The Witcher

> இலங்கையில் முதலாவதாக "street wall art" அதாவது தெருக்களுக்கிடையிலாக சுவர் ஓவியத்தினை Abeysekara என்பவர் அறிமுகப்படுத்திஉள்ளார். அதன் பிறகு தற்போதைய காலப்பகுதியில் இக்கலை சுற்றுலா துறையில் மிகவும் ஆதிக்கம் செலுத்திய காரணத்தால் இலங்கையில் ஒருசில சுற்றுலா தளங்களில் மட்டுமே ஆரம்பித்தது அதன் பிறகு இது இலங்கை முழுவதும் உள்ள அனைத்து இடங்களிலும் அந்த நகர இளைஞர்கள் இதை முன் எடுத்து செய்கின்றனர்


நீங்கள் History ஆசிரியரோ?

----------


## Vaishnavi

> முதலில் ஒருவர் கூறுவதை பூரணமாக புரிந்து கொண்டு உங்கள் பதிலை கூறுங்கள்.


ஆம் நண்பா உங்கள் கருத்து சரி தான், எங்களுக்கு புரியவில்லை, நீங்கள் என்ன கூற வருகிறீர்கள் என்பதை தெளிவாக கூறுகிறீர்களா?

----------


## Bhavya

> முதலில் நீங்கள் அதில் பங்குபற்றி உள்ளீர்களா? 
> 
> 
> நாட்டில் நல்லதொரு விடயம் நடக்கிறது என்றால்அதற்கு உங்கள் பங்கினை வழங்குங்கள் அதை விட்டுவிட்டு அது எங்கிருந்து வந்தது? யார் தோற்றினார்கள் ? என்பதை தேடிக்கொண்டு இருக்காமல். அதில் உங்கள் பங்கினை வழங்குங்கள்.


இங்கு மற்றவர்கள் கூறியது போன்று ஒரு விடயத்தை தெரிந்து கொள்ள அதில் பங்குபற்ற வேண்டும் என்று அவசியம் இல்லை. தெரியாத ஒன்றை தெரிந்து கொள்ளும் போது நமது அறிவுத்திறன் கூடும். அதில் தவறு ஒன்றும் இல்லை.

----------


## Vaishnavi

> நீங்கள் History ஆசிரியரோ?


இதற்கு History ஆசிரியராக இருக்க தேவையில்லை நண்பா, இப்போதுள்ள தொழில்நுட்ப்ப உலகத்தில் இதை அறிந்து கொள்வது கடினம் இல்லை என்று நான் நினைக்கிறேன்.

----------


## IDK

> நீங்கள் History ஆசிரியரோ?



ஆசிரியர்கள் மாத்திரம் தான் History தெரிந்து வைத்து கொள்ள வேண்டுமா என்ன? 
நீர் சொல்லும் கதையை பார்த்தால் ஒரு விடயத்தை தெரிந்து வைத்துக் கொண்டால் அந்த துறையில் ஆசிரியராக இருக்கணும் போல் இருக்கிறதே.

----------


## Bhavya

> முதலில் ஒருவர் கூறுவதை பூரணமாக புரிந்து கொண்டு உங்கள் பதிலை கூறுங்கள்.



.உங்கள் பதில்களை பார்க்கும் போது நீங்கள் உங்கள் கருத்தை மற்றவர் ஏற்க வேண்டும் என்று முயற்சிக்குறீர்களே தவிர மற்றவர் கருத்தை நீங்கள் ஏற்பதாக தெரியவில்லை.அடுத்தவர் கருத்தையும் ஏற்க பழகுங்கள் நண்பா.

----------


## Bhavya

> நீங்கள் History ஆசிரியரோ?


இதற்கு History ஆசிரியராக இருக்கத் தேவை இல்லை. இக்காலத்தில் Internet உம் தெரிந்து கொள்ள வேண்டிய ஆர்வமும் இருந்தால் போதும் நண்பா.

----------


## The Witcher

> இங்கு மற்றவர்கள் கூறியது போன்று ஒரு விடயத்தை தெரிந்து கொள்ள அதில் பங்குபற்ற வேண்டும் என்று அவசியம் இல்லை. தெரியாத ஒன்றை தெரிந்து கொள்ளும் போது நமது அறிவுத்திறன் கூடும். அதில் தவறு ஒன்றும் இல்லை.


ஒன்றை பற்றி தெரிந்து கொள்வதை விட அதை செயல் மூலம் பெறுதல் என்பது மிகவும் பிரயோசனமான ஒன்றாக இருக்கும் என்பது எனது கருத்து
உங்களுக்கு இது பொருந்தினால் எடுத்து கொள்ளுங்கள் இல்லை என்றால் விட்டு தள்ளுங்கள். நம் தமிழானது மிகவும் அற்புதமானது. என் என்றால் ஒருவர் கூறும் கருத்தினை எந்த விதமாகவும் மாற்றி தருகின்றது. 


_முதலில் நீங்கள் அதில் பங்குபற்றி உள்ளீர்களா?_


மீண்டும் மீண்டும் வாசித்து பாருங்கள் நான் எந்த தொனியில் கேட்டேன் என்று உங்களுக்கு புரியும்.

----------


## The Witcher

> இதற்கு History ஆசிரியராக இருக்கத் தேவை இல்லை. இக்காலத்தில் Internet உம் தெரிந்து கொள்ள வேண்டிய ஆர்வமும் இருந்தால் போதும் நண்பா.


ஒரு காலத்தில் இதனை உங்கள் ஆசிரியரிடம் இருந்து தான் கற்று கொண்டீர்கள் internet இல் இல்லை . அதை மறவேதே நண்பி... காலத்திற்கு ஏற்ப நீ மாறலாம், நீ யாரிடம் இருந்து கற்று கொண்டது என்பது மாறாது.

----------


## The Witcher

> .உங்கள் பதில்களை பார்க்கும் போது நீங்கள் உங்கள் கருத்தை மற்றவர் ஏற்க வேண்டும் என்று முயற்சிக்குறீர்களே தவிர மற்றவர் கருத்தை நீங்கள் ஏற்பதாக தெரியவில்லை.அடுத்தவர் கருத்தையும் ஏற்க பழகுங்கள் நண்பா.


தவறான புரிதல். என் கருத்தை ஏற்க சொல்லவில்லை, என் கருத்தின் அர்த்தத்தை புரிந்து கொள்ள சொல்கிறேன். இது புரியவில்லை என்றால் நீங்கள் தான் உங்களை மாற்றி கொள்ள வேண்டும் அன்பான நண்பி  :Deal:

----------


## The Witcher

> அதில் பங்கு பற்றி தான் அதை பற்றி அறிய வேண்டும் என்று ஒன்றும் இல்லையே, அதை பற்றிய விளக்கத்தை அறிந்த பிறகு எமது பங்கினை நாம் செய்யலாம் தானே அதில் ஒன்றும் தவறு இல்லையே . அவர் அந்த ஒரு எண்ணத்தில் தான் எங்களிடம் அந்த வினாவை கேட்டிருக்கிறார், அதற்கான தெளிவான விளக்கத்தை கொடுக்க நாங்கள் முயற்சிக்க வேண்டும்.


எங்கே இதை நீங்கள் கொஞ்சம் விளங்கி கொள்ளுங்கள், 


_"பேச வேண்டிய நேரத்தில் நாம்_ 
_பேசாமல் இருந்துவிட்டால்_ 
_பேசக்கூடாத நேரத்தில்_ 
_பேசக்கூடாதவர்கள்_ 
_பேசக்கூடாதவற்றை_ 
_பேசிவிடுவார்கள்."_


குறிப்பு: வேகமாக வாசித்து பார் நண்பி, அப்பொழுது தெரியும் நம் தமிழின் அர்த்தம் எப்படி வேறுபடும் நம் எண்ணத்திற்கு ஏற்ப.

----------


## The Witcher

> ஆம் நண்பா உங்கள் கருத்து சரி தான், எங்களுக்கு புரியவில்லை, நீங்கள் என்ன கூற வருகிறீர்கள் என்பதை தெளிவாக கூறுகிறீர்களா?


புரியவில்லை என்றால், நான் கூறியதை மெதுவாக வாசித்து பார் புரியும்.

----------


## The Witcher

> ஆசிரியர்கள் மாத்திரம் தான் history தெரிந்து வைத்து கொள்ள வேண்டுமா என்ன? 
> நீர் சொல்லும் கதையை பார்த்தால் ஒரு விடயத்தை தெரிந்து வைத்துக் கொண்டால் அந்த துறையில் ஆசிரியராக இருக்கணும் போல் இருக்கிறதே.


உண்மை தான் அது, நீ ஒரு துறையில் பணி புரிகிறாய் என்றால் அந்த துறையில் நீ ஆசிரியர்க தான் இருக்க வேண்டும். இதை தான் ஆங்கிலத்தில் *"be a pro"* என்று கூறுவார்கள் நண்பா  :Wink:  

அதை போல நீ ஒன்றை தெரிந்து வைத்து இருந்தால் அதில் நீ ஒரு ஆசிரியராக தான் இருக்க வேண்டும் அப்பொழுது தான் உன் கருத்து 
மற்றவர்களுக்கு உண்மையானதாகவும் சரியானதாகவும் இருக்கும் நண்பா!

----------


## Bhavya

> ஒன்றை பற்றி தெரிந்து கொள்வதை விட அதை செயல் மூலம் பெறுதல் என்பது மிகவும் பிரயோசனமான ஒன்றாக இருக்கும் என்பது எனது கருத்து
> உங்களுக்கு இது பொருந்தினால் எடுத்து கொள்ளுங்கள் இல்லை என்றால் விட்டு தள்ளுங்கள். நம் தமிழானது மிகவும் அற்புதமானது. என் என்றால் ஒருவர் கூறும் கருத்தினை எந்த விதமாகவும் மாற்றி தருகின்றது. 
> 
> 
> _முதலில் நீங்கள் அதில் பங்குபற்றி உள்ளீர்களா?_
> 
> 
> மீண்டும் மீண்டும் வாசித்து பாருங்கள் நான் எந்த தொனியில் கேட்டேன் என்று உங்களுக்கு புரியும்.






> *"முதலில்"* நீங்கள் அதில் பங்குபற்றி உள்ளீர்களா?



தற்போது இந்த கேள்வியின் அர்த்தம் புரிகிறது. 


ஆனால் உங்கள் கருத்தை சொல்லும் தொனி சற்று முறனாக (aggressive) தோன்றுகிறது நண்பரே. பொதுவான சமூக ஊடகத்தில் மென்மையான (polite) தொனியை உபயோகிப்பது நன்று.

----------


## Bhavya

> தவறான புரிதல். என் கருத்தை ஏற்க சொல்லவில்லை, என் கருத்தின் அர்த்தத்தை புரிந்து கொள்ள சொல்கிறேன். இது புரியவில்லை என்றால் நீங்கள் தான் உங்களை மாற்றி கொள்ள வேண்டும் அன்பான நண்பி



உங்கள் கருத்தை சொல்லும் தொனி சற்று எங்களை குழம்ப வைக்குறது நண்பா.

----------


## Bhavya

> ஒரு காலத்தில் இதனை உங்கள் ஆசிரியரிடம் இருந்து தான் கற்று கொண்டீர்கள் internet இல் இல்லை . அதை மறவேதே நண்பி... காலத்திற்கு ஏற்ப நீ மாறலாம், நீ யாரிடம் இருந்து கற்று கொண்டது என்பது மாறாது.


நான் எப்போதும் என் ஆசிரியர்களை மறக்கவில்லை. காலத்திற்கேட்ப மாறவில்லை நண்பா காலத்தோடு இசைந்து வாழ கற்றுக்கொண்டேன்.

----------


## The Witcher

> உங்கள் கருத்தை சொல்லும் தொனி சற்று எங்களை குழம்ப வைக்குறது நண்பா.


நீங்கள் விளங்கி கொள்ளும் தொனியில் இருக்கிறது எனது கருத்தின் வெளிப்பாடு. 


நான் நினைக்கிறேன், எனது கருத்து கண்ணாடி போன்றது போல நீங்கள் கோபமாக பார்த்தால் அதன் தொனி கோபமாக தெரிகிறது. அன்பாக பாருங்கள் அனைத்தும் வித்தியாசமாக தெரியும்.

----------


## The Witcher

> நான் எப்போதும் என் ஆசிரியர்களை மறக்கவில்லை. காலத்திற்கேட்ப மாறவில்லை நண்பா காலத்தோடு இசைந்து வாழ கற்றுக்கொண்டேன்.


காலத்தின் கட்டாயத்திற்கு அடிமையாகி விடாதே அது உன்னை மாற்றி விடும்.

----------


## Bhavya

> நீங்கள் விளங்கி கொள்ளும் தொனியில் இருக்கிறது எனது கருத்தின் வெளிப்பாடு. 
> 
> 
> நான் நினைக்கிறேன், எனது கருத்து கண்ணாடி போன்றது போல நீங்கள் கோபமாக பார்த்தால் அதன் தொனி கோபமாக தெரிகிறது. அன்பாக பாருங்கள் அனைத்தும் வித்தியாசமாக தெரியும்.


ஏற்றுக்கொள்கிறேன். பார்க்கும் பார்வையில் உள்ளது.

----------


## Bhavya

> காலத்தின் கட்டாயத்திற்கு அடிமையாகி விடாதே அது உன்னை மாற்றி விடும்.


காலத்திற்கு இசைந்து வாழ்கிறேனே ஒழிய, காலத்திற்கு அடிமையாகவில்லை.காலத்தை எப்போதும் என்னை மாற்ற விடமாட்டேன் நண்பா.

----------


## Vaishnavi

> புரியவில்லை என்றால், நான் கூறியதை மெதுவாக வாசித்து பார் புரியும்.


நண்பா ,நீங்கள் நன்றாக பேசுவீர்கள் என்பது எல்லாருக்கும் நன்றாக புரிகிறது. நான் கேட்டது நீங்கள் என்ன கருத்தை இதில் சொல்ல வருகிறீர்கள் என்பது தான், நீங்கள் மற்றவர்களை, நான் கூறுவதை புரிந்து கொள்ளுங்கள் என்று கூறியுள்ளீர்கள் ஆனால் நீங்களையே அதை செய்ய தவறிவிடீர்களே!

----------


## Vaishnavi

> நீங்கள் விளங்கி கொள்ளும் தொனியில் இருக்கிறது எனது கருத்தின் வெளிப்பாடு. 
> 
> 
> நான் நினைக்கிறேன், எனது கருத்து கண்ணாடி போன்றது போல நீங்கள் கோபமாக பார்த்தால் அதன் தொனி கோபமாக தெரிகிறது. அன்பாக பாருங்கள் அனைத்தும் வித்தியாசமாக தெரியும்.



நான் எல்லா தொனியில் பார்த்து விட்டேன் , ஆனால் நீங்கள் என்ன சொல்ல வருகிறீர்கள் என்று இது வரைக்கும் எனக்கு புரியவில்லையே?

----------


## The Witcher

> நான் எல்லா தொனியில் பார்த்து விட்டேன் , ஆனால் நீங்கள் என்ன சொல்ல வருகிறீர்கள் என்று இது வரைக்கும் எனக்கு புரியவில்லையே?


அதே புரியவில்லை...இனி நான் சொல்ல போவதா உங்களுக்கு புரிய போகிறது? 


ரொம்ப கஷ்டம்!!

----------


## The Witcher

> நண்பா ,நீங்கள் நன்றாக பேசுவீர்கள் என்பது எல்லாருக்கும் நன்றாக புரிகிறது. நான் கேட்டது நீங்கள் என்ன கருத்தை இதில் சொல்ல வருகிறீர்கள் என்பது தான், நீங்கள் மற்றவர்களை, நான் கூறுவதை புரிந்து கொள்ளுங்கள் என்று கூறியுள்ளீர்கள் ஆனால் நீங்களையே அதை செய்ய தவறிவிடீர்களே!


ரொம்ப கஷ்டம் நண்பி. எதிர்காலம் நன்றாக அமைய வாழ்த்துகின்றேன்

----------


## Vaishnavi

> அதே புரியவில்லை...இனி நான் சொல்ல போவதா உங்களுக்கு புரிய போகிறது? 
> 
> 
> ரொம்ப கஷ்டம்!!



நண்பா, நீங்கள் இனிமேல் சொல்ல வருவது இருக்கட்டும், முதல் சொன்னதுக்கான விளக்கத்தை கூறுங்கள்.

----------


## The Witcher

> நான் எல்லா தொனியில் பார்த்து விட்டேன் , ஆனால் நீங்கள் என்ன சொல்ல வருகிறீர்கள் என்று இது வரைக்கும் எனக்கு புரியவில்லையே?


புரிஞ்சா மட்டும் என்ன பண்ண போறீங்க? ஒன்றுமில்லை தானே!

----------


## சந்தோஷ்

> முதலும் இறுதியும் உங்கள் பங்காக இருக்க வேணும் என்று நினையுங்கள். முதலில் மற்றவர் என்ன கூற வருகிறார் அல்லது கூறுகிறார் என்று வடிவாக கிரகியுங்கள். உலகில் மிகவும் கொடிய ஆயுதம் எம் வாயில் இருந்துது வரும் வார்த்தைகளே!


உங்கள் ஆலோசனைக்கு நன்றி.  :you rock man:

----------

